# Last post for a week. Goin to ARK.



## scotty (Sep 23, 2008)

This is my hicory smoked canadian bacon cured in something called buckboard bacon cure(cure is home made too))


----------



## Wade E (Sep 23, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 23, 2008)

It might spoil while you are gone Scotty. I think you better send it up here for disposal-IN MYBELLY!


----------



## scotty (Sep 23, 2008)

appleman said:


> It might spoil while you are gone Scotty. I think you better send it up here for disposal-IN MYBELLY!


Its part of the food we are contributing to the smoke out


2 diferent types of canadian bacon


20 large links of italian sausage


20 large links of bratwurst


All home made from pork butts or loins


----------



## grapeman (Sep 23, 2008)

What, no pepperoni? What about wine? Cheese? MMMMMMM, I'm making myself hungry here


----------



## scotty (Sep 23, 2008)

appleman said:


> What, no pepperoni? What about wine? Cheese? MMMMMMM, I'm making myself hungry here




Ok here is your pepperoni


----------



## Wade E (Sep 23, 2008)

Youre killing me Scotty!


----------



## Joanie (Sep 23, 2008)

Safe trip and safe home!


----------



## scotty (Sep 24, 2008)

Joan said:


> Safe trip and safe home!




We are getting to meet waldo. 
That is the best part of all this business.


Do yall think i'll be sorry


----------



## scotty (Sep 24, 2008)

appleman said:


> What, no pepperoni? What about wine? Cheese? MMMMMMM, I'm making myself hungry here




Sorry appleman. I did forget to mention that we are bringing 1/2 gallon each of schiraz, blackberry and peach wine


SOWWY


----------



## Wade E (Sep 24, 2008)

Ya betta brings a tarp to catcha all thata droolin thata Waldo willa be a doin!


----------



## scotty (Oct 1, 2008)

wade said:


> Ya betta brings a tarp to catcha all thata droolin thata Waldo willa be a doin!


Waldo showed up early as we would expect.
He brought a home made muscadine/peach cobbler which was delicious and went rather quickly.


He also brought4 bottles of wine from the cats meow. I hid them in my car very quickly.
Im too tired from drivind at the moment but i will post photos later


My friends really liked waldo and wanted to marinade him and put him onto one of the smokers*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## swillologist (Oct 1, 2008)

They can't have him Scotty. We saw him first and we're keepin him.



*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## grapeman (Oct 1, 2008)

scotty said:


> wade said:
> 
> 
> > Ya betta brings a tarp to catcha all thata droolin thata Waldo willa be a doin!
> ...




Gives a whole new meaning to the Dean Martin type Roasts




hmmmm. Let's Roast Waldo!









I would rather keep him like he is because I like him that way!


----------



## scotty (Oct 1, 2008)

The next one will be in the spring in western Kentucky. 


Make plans to come and stay a few days..




I will soon post a link for the ARKANSAS photo albums that are being filled over the next few days.


BTW Regular gas was 3.49 in Benton ARK.



*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 1, 2008)

Glad you made it home safely.... and had a good time.

Gas......$3.30.9 at WalMart in Bemidji Minnesota yesterday....No shortage up here.


----------



## scotty (Oct 1, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> Glad you made it home safely.... and had a good time.
> 
> Gas......$3.30.9 at WalMart in Bemidji Minnesota yesterday....No shortage up here.




one place in mississippi had regular for 3.05


----------



## Scott (Oct 1, 2008)

gas here $3.21, 


NW was just through Bemidji last week, didn't see ya.


----------

